# Como funciona un optotriac con cruce por cero



## paulab (Jun 11, 2008)

Saludos a todos en especial a quienes me respondan..jajja

mi pregunta e sencilla no se enfaden..(es k he buscado -encontrado algo-pero no he entendido)

quisiera saber como funciona un optotriac de cruce por cero!

he comprado un moc3041 ..y segun su datasheet (que por cierto esta todo en ingles!) es un optotriac de cruce por cero...la verdad que yo pensaba que el optotriac se diferenciaba de los otros opto's en que conducia en ambos sentidos (en el lado receptor) ..pero ahora ya me entraron muchas dudas ..que  es eso de cruce por cero?¿?  ...(creia que era que cuando la señal de entrada al emisor sea cero el triac del opto se desactivaba ?¿?..pero entonce me pregunto...si es asi¿¿?...como funcionaria uno que no es de curce por cero! )

ademas eso de que en el emisor este un triac?¿.. kiere decir que cuando se active ..en los terminales del triac del opto .habran los aprox 1.5 voltios que posee un triac cuando esta encendido?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2008)

El triac del optoacoplador, en efecto conduce en ambos sentidos (En definitiva es un triac).

El tema del cruce por "0" es un circuito agregado al triac del opto que detecta cuando NO hay tension sobre este y en ese momento aplica el disparo (Aplica y mantiene).
Sirve para eliminar o limitar ruidos electricos en la conmutacion y disminuir DA / DT
Donde dice D entiendase Delta

Imaginate que tienes el poder de conectar la carga sin tensión (O casi sin ella) ya que el triac "Cierra" cuando detecta que la tension sobre este es "0"
Si fuera mecanico no habria chispa de cierre


----------



## paulab (Jun 11, 2008)

muchas gracias master! fogonazo


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 11, 2008)

El cruce por cero se utiliza, como dice fogonazo, para activar el triac cuando el voltaje alterno con el que trabaja dicho triac, pasa por los cero volts. Éste sistema también es útil para controlar cargas que consumen mucha corriente en el momento en que se conectan a la tension, como motores y lámparas incandescentes. De esta forma el voltaje se aplica gradualmente a la carga, logrando de esta forma prolongar la vida útil del triac. También, mediante este método, se logra prolongar la vida útil de las lámparas. No se si te has fijado, pero las lámparas siempre se queman (se les corta el filamento) en el momento en que se les conecta al voltaje de red mediante el interruptor, debido a la sobreintensidad que circula por ellas cuando el filamento está frío (cuando el filamento de una lámpara incandescente está frío, posee una resistencia muy baja. Ésta aumenta con la temperatura).


----------



## vegajuanluis (May 2, 2011)

Hola, disculpen la intromision a este tema io al igual que paulab he tenido problemas en la utilizacion de este optotriac. Ahora estoy realizando un cicloconvertidor y he decidido utilizar el optotriac como un optoacople entre la señal de control y los scr que estoy utilizando, mi problema es en que no se que señal debo colocar a la pata 6 del optotriac ya que estoy utilizando un total de 8 scr, controlando parejas(4 parejas entonces), y por cada pareja un optotriac, a la pata 4 debiera de conectar los gates de cada pareja, pero he simulado y no logro el buen funcionamiento, alguno de ustedes ha hecho algun circuito parecido o que pudiera brindarme algun tipo de ayuda, lo agradecería bastante.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## franco03 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
Si yo controlo mediante un micro la cantidad de semiciclos que el triac está encendido puedo variar la velocidad de un motor universal? Por ejemplo, tomaría una base de tiempo fija de 1 segundo (100 semiciclos), y sabiendo la velocidad a la que quiero que gire al motor determinaría la cantidad de ciclos (o el tiempo) que el MOC3041 debe estar prendido. 

50% de RPM del motor  --->  50 semiciclos prendido y 50 semiciclos apagado

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2011)

franco03 dijo:


> Hola. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> Si yo controlo mediante un micro la cantidad de semiciclos que el triac está encendido puedo variar la velocidad de un motor universal? Por ejemplo, tomaría una base de tiempo fija de 1 segundo (100 semiciclos), y sabiendo la velocidad a la que quiero que gire al motor determinaría la cantidad de ciclos (o el tiempo) que el MOC3041 debe estar prendido.
> 
> 50% de RPM del motor  --->  50 semiciclos prendido y 50 semiciclos apagado
> ...


No, 50 y 50 significa medio segundo encendido y medio apagado, iría a tirones.
Lo normal sería hacer un control de fase "normal" para lo que necesitarías un optoacoplador sin detector de paso por cero.


----------



## panchoramones (Sep 8, 2011)

hola me pueden ayudar con un asunto.
Lo que pasa que necesito enclavar un motor y no puede ser con rele porque a causa del VF me disminuye la tension. Es posible dejarlo con triac enclavado en modo ON/OFF?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2011)

¿Que significa VF?


----------

